# LSD & Red Dragon LED 2018



## Dogweed (Jan 27, 2018)

Alright everyone, I have another round of girls coming up. This time its a LSD and a Red Dragon from Barneys Farm. I have done a Red Dragon before and absolutely loved it. So Im super excited to get this one to fruit, and I hear good things about LSD.  
I also picked up a Black Diamond PS COB. So I will be using that for most of the grow, replacing a 600w HPS and 2 mars 300s.  I will be very curious to how the final results will be. Im currently cooking my tent to see how hot it gets with the light on full and nothing but exhaust fans going. So far its hovering pretty stable at 93*. I never checked with the HPS but I get the feeling its already a bit cooler. Once I turn on the intake the temps should plummet to 65 so Im pretty happy right now. I also like that to the naked eye the light looks pretty natural, not all purple or blue but like being outdoors. However the camera sees it a little differently.   

Currently the seedlings are under a Mars 300. The LSD took the longest to sprout but once it did the roots exploded out of the rapid rooter with in a day, so I got it into soil rather quickly.  The Red Dragon popped first but stayed as a small root for a while, I still haven't seen any sign of roots poking out of the rooter yet. That's when I drope them into the soil, first sign of roots coming out of the rooter.  The soil is FoxFarm Ocean Forest and I use FoxFarm nutrients as well. 

View attachment 20180127_163902.jpg


View attachment 20180127_163835.jpg


View attachment 20180127_163913.jpg


View attachment 20180125_222050.jpg


View attachment 20180120_223059.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2018)

Looking good Dogweed. Can't wait to see these flowered out.


----------



## zem (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck with the new babies


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2018)

Baby mojo!!!!


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 28, 2018)

I just won 10 Red Dragon seeds in a contest from The Vault. I have things pretty backed up right now but I plant to get them into dirt around April.

Always like Barney's stuff. How was the Red Dragon last time you did it?


----------



## Dogweed (Jan 28, 2018)

OMG, I would love that luck! 
The Red Dragon was exotic in all ways. The colors where bright and vibrant and the odor was very strong  with tropic flavors.  It was also the first time in quite some time I found my self giggling uncontrollably when I first started smoking it. 
 I didn't top or train it but I will this time. Its buds where ALL dense right to the bottom but the size varied a lot. Im hoping a topping and scrog this time will even that out.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 29, 2018)

Good luck with the grow Dogweed.


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok so some not so happy update today with a slightly happy one.
The Red Dragon is doing horrible, it started off the strongest but as soon as it broke through the shell it just stopped. It picked up a bit with a small dose of Great White in its water, but its still lagging behind. Im almost about to just cull it and focus on the LSD, but if I can get a little something out of it maybe I'll keep it in the corner of the tent. Who knows right now?
  The LSD is doing good. I had a ph slip up and its showing it, but I'll have that under control in a watering or 2.  She'll be moved out of the dome and into the tent this weekend. As soon as I finish my build and get temps dialed back in. 

Which brings me to the 2nd part. I just replaced my 600w HPS with a 640w LED in order to help with heat. The HPS was in a closed hood and was able to remove most of the heat before it effected the tent, but on warm days or if the tent wasn't full of vegetation I was still struggling to keep the temps under 90*. So I decided to take the plunge and get a LED. I grabbed a Black Diamond COB figuring the watts being used are very close and I should be able to get a good idea of how the LED compares to my HPS. I've used small cheap LEDs along side the HPS with great results so I know they work. It was just a question of are the higher end leds worth the price? Anyway, after getting the light. I set it up turned it on and ran it to see how hot it would get my tent. 1st without any cooling, 2nd with intake, 3rd with cooled air intake.  The first test went for an hour and settled in right about 97. Not to bad considering the HPS would push the tent to 110+ without ventilation. The 2nd test went same amount of time, I just added an intake and bumped up the exhaust. The temps got up to 95 and hovered about there, even when I added the cool air intake. This got me concerned since the HPS would get down to 83-88 and 72-75 with cool air intake (on good days). So I started to think... what could it be? The Hood! The HPS was removing the hot air immediately and the LED was blowing it around in the tent waiting to be removed by the fans, but not before warming up the air coming in.
So I built my self a cool air box to help remove the hot air produce from the heat sinks. 

View attachment 20180204_124138.jpg


View attachment 20180204_133755.jpg


View attachment 20180204_153301.jpg


View attachment 20180204_153319.jpg


View attachment 20180206_215408.jpg


View attachment 20180206_220137.jpg


View attachment 20180206_220158.jpg


View attachment 20180207_140420.jpg


View attachment 20180207_135618.jpg


View attachment 20180207_174008.jpg


View attachment 20180207_190316.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 8, 2018)

Ya know, that's not a bad idea. I wonder if my new LED light would fit inside my old HID hood.

I don't have the heat problem but for those who do, that's an awesome idea.


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 11, 2018)

That was the first thing I tried, was getting it into the old hood. Unfortunately for me the led is quite a bit bigger than the hood. I did look for larger hoods but couldn't find one that would fit the bill. I was even trying to find Tupperware big enough to fit it, but most totes are just as wide as the LED. The to jump to a size that would have fit it would have been to big for the tent.  
The box couldn't have worked out better. The LED still puts out a bit of heat downwards but just the negative pressure from the ceiling exhaust is enough to keep the tent under 80* with the surrounding room at 70*.  I am very happy with it so far, next build project is a pvc scrog frame.   Does anyone have suggestions for how tight I should make the webbing, 2x2", 3x3" or something different?   

And here the 2 girls are. Both 2 weeks, the Red Dragon became a muto and I was very close to culling her but the last 2 days she showed signs of recovering and the new growth is fairly normal growth. So I will give her a chance to use up some tent space. 
The LSD took a hit from slacking on the PH of the water.  I ph'd a gallon and never rechecked it for the next week of using it. Of course it climbed and caused a bit of lock out. I did get that under control and she is looking a bit better, no more new discoloration and the new growth isnt red. 

View attachment 20180211_070913.jpg


View attachment 20180211_070930.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 12, 2018)

Dude that exhaust setup is exactly what I need.  I replaced my 600w HPS for a 900w LED and I still need air conditioning.  I will be following along, green MOJO for your grow come check out mine.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 12, 2018)

3" × 3" should be fine I think, easier to take out big buds that get stuck


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you! I was hoping someone would suggest 3" or larger for exactly that reason.  
Yeah, the exhaust has worked way better than I had hoped. Its been a week and I haven't seen the temps above 80*. Such a relief to have that WELL under control.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 14, 2018)

You should post a DIY tutorial of that hood in the DIY section.  I would love to build one.


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 18, 2018)

I still might do a DIY, I was planning on it but got distracted...

2nd or 3rd week depending if you count the seedling stage. 

The LSD is starting to out grow its little pot, so today I moved them over to their final homes.  The LSD was starting to get root bound and the Red Dragon was just getting there itself. So it was a good time to move them over.  
I just put them in FFOF and mixed in a scoop of Great White Mycorrhizae, just a little more with the Red Dragon in hopes it might help it catch up a bit. It has already started to show great rebound and Im starting to have higher and higher hopes for it in the end. 

Do the leaves on the LSD (the larger plant) look a little funny to you? Is that early light burn? The LED I put in recommends 2-4 feet from young plants, but that's as far as I can get it from them. 

View attachment 20180218_094600.jpg


View attachment 20180218_094605.jpg


View attachment 20180218_094638.jpg


View attachment 20180218_104152.jpg


View attachment 20180218_104223.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 27, 2018)

Another quick update.  I topped the LSD and tied it over, I also removed the 4 largest fan leaves. They were covering the branches directly below them so off they came. The Red Dragon is moving right along. Its starting to take off quicker and quicker with every watering. Today was the first feeding, just a light feeding of Big Bloom. This weekend I'll probably start easing them into the full feeding schedule. 

I still have to build my scrog, been super busy last few weeks. Hopefully after work or this weekend I'll get around to finishing it. The LSD is getting close to needing it. 

View attachment 20180225_170012.jpg


View attachment 20180225_170035.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 3, 2018)

Well they're starting to grow faster and faster. The LSD is stretching 1-2 inches a day and the Red Dragon is picking up the pace as well. Been watering them just under a 1/2 gal each every other day. Ive been pondering trying a 1/4g each and watering every day with a feeding every other.  Any suggestions there? 

Also I added a wick system to help drain the trays and add a little moister to the tent at the same time. It worked better than anticipated, the paper towels draw the extra water from the trays into the empty tray keeping them all about the same level and the fan blows air over it evaporating the water. All I have to do is change the paper towels from time to time, just in case they promote mold. 

View attachment 20180303_072121.jpg


View attachment 20180303_072058.jpg


View attachment 20180303_072112.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 4, 2018)

Built the Scrog frame today. Cant wait until shes full.  I might cut the legs down an inch or 2 but otherwise Im pretty happy where it sits. I have a 2nd level too but no need for it in there yet. 

View attachment 20180304_160134.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 7, 2018)

They look great, keep it up.  I did a very similar scrog, vegged my plants almost 2 months to fill 4 x4.  I'm harvesting in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks, I cant wait to see what you get out of yours.
Another week on the books and the LSD has hit the scrog! She has been doing great. I started to ween them into nutrients, I started hitting them with light doses of BigBloom and splashes of HolyMackerel starting today.  Hopefully I can get some explosive growth out of these two girls.  
The Red Dragon is doing ok, I defoliated most of the fan leaves and tied the main branches down a little to spread it out. It was starting to become a dense bushy plant. The last time I grew Red Dragon I didn't top or LST it. I let it grow into a Christmas tree and it was a nicely spaced out tree. This little girl is a dense shrub. Could be because of the issue during the seedling stage or because I decided to LST this one. Either way its starting to look like I may get a few oz off of it in the end.

Anyone have any suggestions to how I should go about the scrog?  I've seen people just pull the plant outwards as it grows, keeping it in the net.  I've also seen a few people let the plant grow up a foot or so past the scrog and then super crop the plant down into the netting.  Anyone here have experience with both? 

View attachment 20180311_070446.jpg


View attachment 20180311_070504.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 12, 2018)

Always pull them down and across the Scrog net.  The longest branches get pulled down and across then I super crop it.  This way the plant puts energy on the lower branches, that way they will stretch up to the light.


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 20, 2018)

Just a quick update. 
Still in the long veg cycle but the LSD is spreading outwards nicely. The Red Dragon probably should not have been LST'd. It now has lots and lots of little off shoots at really tight node spacing. Its becoming a tight bush, not crazy tight but its going to have a crowded canopy when I hit the 12/12. Im already defoliating it every 4 days to keep it manageable. I plan on switching to 12/12 as soon as the LSD fills her 1/2 of the scrog. 

View attachment 20180320_054615.jpg


View attachment 20180320_054755.jpg


View attachment 20180320_054820.jpg


----------



## cannamind (Mar 20, 2018)

What a sweet success and a special way of lighting. The indoor set up was a perfect combo of DIY stuffs and like cinema stage


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 25, 2018)

Another week gone. Today Ill be sitting down for an hour or two and doing a heavy defoliation. That way I can see where things are at better. Im hoping to flip to flower in a week or 2.The LSD is doing pretty good, its been in pre-flower for a week or 2 now so she's itching to get flipped. She was showing Mag and/or Potassium deficiency in the lower leaves last week. I found the soil ph to be very low (under 6) so I did a minor flush and hit her with 6.9 and 7.0ph water for the last week and there are no signs of any more leafs turning. So I think thats under control.    
The Red Dragon is bushy bushy. Today I'll defoliate her and next week Ill try and take a few clones to put outdoors once spring starts to hit full swing. Ill do the same with the LSD.
Last photo is the Red Dragon. 

View attachment 20180325_101626.jpg


View attachment 20180325_101533.jpg


View attachment 20180325_101340.jpg


View attachment 20180325_101616.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 25, 2018)

Hope they like their hair cuts. 

View attachment 20180325_114842.jpg


View attachment 20180325_114903.jpg


View attachment 20180325_114857.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 27, 2018)

I plan on taking clones this weekend. Ive never cloned before so i was hopeing to get a bit of advice. 
I have cloneX gel and rapid rooter starters. Theyll go in my propagation dome under a mars 300 led about 18 inches away. 
My questions are, should the clones stick out past bottom the rooter? And should the rooter be slightly submerged or just kept moist with a spray bottle?
Also Ive read leds arent great for cloning. Will that be an issue for me?


----------



## Dogweed (Mar 30, 2018)

I got a new Vivoson 4x4x6.5 tent this week. In the Mars 3.5x3.5x5 that I had been using, the temps were great but the led curled the leaves within hours of being turned on full bore. Im hoping the extra foot and a half gives me the distance to turn the light up to 100% safely.  Not gonna lie it was a long hard day taking everything out of the tent and then rebuilding a bigger tent in an already small closet. But it got done and I still had time to take some clones. I grabbed 12 from the LSD and 7 from the Red Dragon. Its my first time attempting to clone so fingers crossed that I have at least a little bit of success.

Going to be flipping to 12/12 sometime mid week. Tomorrow Im going to strip off all growth below the scrog. I figure they would like a day or two to rebound from a hefty trim before starting a new stage in life. 

View attachment 20180330_182506.jpg


View attachment 20180330_170021.jpg


View attachment 20180330_182435.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2018)

I think that sounds like a good plan.  green mojo for the rest of your grow.


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 4, 2018)

And now we start the part we all care the most about, FLOWER!  Just flipped the switch to 12/12.
Heres the last photos of them in Veg. 

View attachment 20180404_171835.jpg


View attachment 20180404_171719.jpg


----------



## EstaMater (Apr 4, 2018)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## bubba887 (Apr 5, 2018)

Here for the remainder of the stay lol. Looks good brotha


----------



## Killertea08 (Apr 5, 2018)

Looking great


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks guys, Im excited to see how this LED does in the flower stage. I also have some good news with the clones. They got ROOTS! I'll give them a week and get them into some soil buckets until the weather warms up a bit more then they'll go out side into the garden. 

View attachment 20180405_170516.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 14, 2018)

A week or two into flowering and the LSD has stretched a bit and will be ready for the 2nd level of scrog soon. I was just waiting to see the distance I should set the next level at before I put it in. The LSD is also become a thirsty thirsty plant. She needs to be watered at least once a day but is very happy to take a watering in the morning and a 2nd about 2-3 hours before dark period.  I typically water every day with feeding every other day, but with this girl I've been feeding in the morning and watering in the afternoon everyday. She seems to like that schedule. 

The Red Dragon on the other hand can go 2-3 days without watering and it doesn't show any signs of wilting. I still water her daily but not nearly as much as the LSD. The Dragon has also been a super pain in the rump to keep the foliage in line. It just doesn't stop growing huge fan leaves, I've defoliated the plant 2 maybe 3 times since the last update (hard to keep track) and I'll probably end up doing it 2 more times before I just let her flower as is. Im curious to see how she ends up, she is nothing like the other 2 red dragons that I grew in the past which were tall and very well spaced out.

Here's the LSD after 18hrs between watering followed by an hour after watering.
View attachment 20180413_164714.jpg

View attachment 20180414_061434.jpg



The Red Dragon on the other hand can go 2-3 days without watering and it doesn't show any signs of wilting. I still water her daily but not nearly as much as the LSD. The Dragon has also been a super pain in the rump to keep the foliage in line. It just doesn't stop growing huge fan leaves, I've defoliated the plant 2 maybe 3 times since the last update (hard to keep track) and I'll probably end up doing it 2 more times before I just let her flower as is. Im curious to see how she ends up, she is nothing like the other 2 red dragons that I grew in the past which were tall and very well spaced out.  
(the Red Dragon looks a bit sad right now but I just took another 4 fist fulls of leaves off of her)


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 17, 2018)

Recently the ph in my nutrient mix is dropping fast. Its taking almost a cup of pH up to get it to 6.5. Is that an indication that one or more of my bottles have gone bad? Ive had these bottles for a little more than a year. 
The plants look healthy but its taking a lot more ph up than i normally use.


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 4/20, hope you are all able to relax on this beautiful day. 

View attachment 20180420_171136.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 24, 2018)

Just a quickie
View attachment IMG_20180424_175920_029.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 28, 2018)

Good morning, day 24 of flower and everything is looking good. I put up the 2nd tier scrog but I had anticipated at least 6 more inches of stretch but as soon as I put it in, they stopped stretching. Must have been the added shade. 
View attachment 20180428_100849.jpg


The LSD stopped just after it reached the 2nd tier. Maybe it'll come up a bit more, but she is starting to stack up nicely and getting its own little aroma.
View attachment 20180428_100859.jpg

View attachment 20180428_100934.jpg

View attachment 20180428_102551.jpg


The Red Dragon is doing good, still a bushy as hell plant though. I may have shocked her a bit with how many leaves I take off every other day. But as you can see, you cant tell at all by the foliage it keeps putting out. However the bud sites on top are looking like they want to explode into the large buds I've seen on the other Dragons I've done. 
View attachment 20180428_100955.jpg
View attachment 20180428_101059.jpg


And here is a cloned LSD I put under 12/12 just 6 days after cutting. Im going to be really interested in how much she produces. I may have to start growing from clone if its that much faster! Just need to find space for a mother tent. 
View attachment 20180428_101255.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (Apr 28, 2018)

I also got an Exhale Co2 bag. My tent doesn't keep much air in it for long but I figured it couldn't hurt. And to my surprise, it made a bit of a difference. They seem to be slightly more vigorous and perky.  Before I would notice a lot of drooping when the tent got warm and just after watering. A few days after putting the bag in they started to stay consistently happier when the temps rose and the soil gets a bit moist.  Im pretty happy with the purchase.


----------



## Dogweed (May 4, 2018)

And we have a light failure. To bad, I was really starting to like this light. Well, I guess we will see what kind of costumer service he offers. 

View attachment 7520.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (May 5, 2018)

4th week flower and the buds are getting sticky! They also have picked up a bit of an odor too but I cant quite put my finger on what kind of an odor the LSD is. Sometimes its sweet others times skunky, either way Im excited.  Im hoping to see them bulk up a bit soon, only 4 more weeks. 

View attachment 20180505_074211.jpg


View attachment 20180505_074408.jpg


View attachment 20180505_074308.jpg


View attachment 20180505_074206.jpg


----------



## Dogweed (May 11, 2018)

Good morning, so for the last week I've been fighting what I believe to be low ph.  I've been giving the LSD watering with 6.8-7.0pH trying to bring up the soils ph. What do you guys/gals think, pH? any other ideas?


----------



## Dogweed (May 19, 2018)

WEEK 6 of flower and they are doing good!! The LSD is doing well and the clone too. The Red Dragon's canopy is killing it, but go 3 inches down and its barely sees any light. I'm still taking leaves off it but it just fills in what ever space I open up. I figure I'll take the Dragon in multiple harvest. 





LSD @6 weeks





Red Dragon @6 weeks. This plant is hard to work with its so freak'n sticky. 





Red Dragon up front and LSD in the back


----------



## Shawncan75 (May 20, 2018)

Dogweed said:


> WEEK 6 of flower and they are doing good!! The LSD is doing well and the clone too. The Red Dragon's canopy is killing it, but go 3 inches down and its barely sees any light. I'm still taking leaves off it but it just fills in what ever space I open up. I figure I'll take the Dragon in multiple harvest.
> View attachment 248916
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking grow. I really wanna try some Barneys seeds


----------



## Dogweed (May 25, 2018)

I really like Barneys, They're good quality and so far from what Ive seen the strains stay fairly consistent from seed to seed.  The Red Dragons I've done in the past grew different due to different styles of training that I tried but the end results tasted and smelled very similar to each other. And this LSD has been one of the easier plants Ive grown.


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2018)

They look really good Dogweed...Green MOJO


----------



## Dogweed (May 30, 2018)

Just a quick update on the LSD. Its close to ready, should be this weekend or next.


----------



## dragnit (May 30, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I just won 10 Red Dragon seeds in a contest from The Vault. I have things pretty backed up right now but I plant to get them into dirt around April.
> 
> Always like Barney's stuff. How was the Red Dragon last time you did it?


A few years back but everyone really enjoyed the red dragon


----------



## Dogweed (Jun 9, 2018)

Dragnit, those are the buds I remember from my previous Red Dragons, Bottle sized monsters and at harvest the hairs were vibrantly red. 

I harvested the LSD last Sunday, I need to figure out how to trim faster. Took me 10 hrs to do one plant until I finally said screw it and tossed everything left into the bowl trimmer. Im also starting to question this LED hype, while trimming I noticed that if the bud did not get DIRECT light it was yellow and under developed. The out side of the buds look good and finished until you open them up and look inside them. It appears that the LED can barely penetrate an inch of canopy. Ill give it one more grow but if I get the same results its back to HPS, Im very disappointed in the results. 

The smell is great and they are super sticky, I went through a ton of gloves while trimming. The close up doesnt show very well how much amber there was but in the parts that are just out of focus its about 40% amber about 20% past what I like to take it at but I was trying to give them time to bulk up a bit. 








You can see on the trimmed bud that the top inch is nice and green and hints of purples but go down an inch and the bud is light lime green and under developed.


----------



## Dogweed (Jun 23, 2018)

The LSD is dried and now curing, I ended up with 8 oz 2g of it. Its dried up nice and some of the buds condensed nicely.  It has a super sweet earthy smell to it and from the little Ive smoked so far, the high is very trippy almost disorienting high. I can see why they named it LSD.





The clone BLEW UP!! I let it go way to long and it fox tailed crazy, but I had a 2 week period where I was unable to do any harvesting so it is what it is. It looks amazing though. I took it down along with the Red Dragon this past Monday. I didnt get any photos of the RD, it was pretty disappointing when I removed the top canopy. The PS COB didnt penetrate past an inch.  I'll give the light another shot and hope it was just the plant being to bushy but my HPS did fine with heavy canopies in the past.  But on the other hand this clone came out pretty damn nice.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 31, 2018)

I just harvested my Red Dragon mothers a few days ago and yummy yummy. The taste is just wonderful. A very 'spicy' flavor and a super strong taste. I vaped some of this in my VapCap and the flavor was simply unbelievable. 

I have 16 of her clones that just finished 8 weeks of veg and flipped on Sunday, along with 16 Hazeman Grape Stompers.

The LSD is definitely on my list for next seed grow. Barney's Farm really seems to hit the spot.


----------

